# have ya'll seen the new hoodies from under armor....



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Saw these at dicks sporting goods, but under armor has come out with a light hoodie that repels water...

I think it would be worth the extra money to throw in a BOB.

What do you think?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

um.... is there suppose to be a pic or link? I couldn't find it if it was lol but that could be me. I may need more coffee lmao


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

No, you're awake. No link. But go ahead and have more coffee.


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry..I was at work..didn't have a link...do now though.

This is a video of the hoodie....






They say it doesn't bead up like that after you wash it, but you stay dry. I was wondering if anyone else had heard of this?

CM4ever


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I actually took a look at those in an Under Armour store a week or so ago. The sales girl had a spray bottle and sprayed the heck out of a shirt, shook it off, and it was totally dry! Pretty impressive! I'm a huge fan of UA in general; probably close to half of my wardrobe is UA stuff. Great quality, fits like it was tailored, and I have never worn anything so comfortable! Big fan.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

went into the site and could not find the one featured in the video. Are all the under armour hoodie's waterproof. sure would help Thumper out in the freezing rain and snow this winter if I could figure this out.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Misty-A32916-Silicone-Lubricant-Aerosol/dp/B004HUWPWK

ALL my hunting gear gets it but the leather stuff.
they get the belt dressing from the same company.


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

No, I think it's called "storm". Look for that.

CM4ever


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a forest green mock turtle neck UA. I love it. It wicks the sweat away and it looks good on it's own when I have to remove layers. It's my first piece of UA. I'm thinking of maybe a couple more. haven't decided yet. I'll have to check the Dick's here in town.

Was this in the hunting section?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Whenever UA comes out with a product I just wait two months for someone else (Tru-Spec, 5.11, Propper, etc.) to come out with the exact same product for half the price. A 50% mark up so I can display their logo? No thanks.


----------



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

They are nice but I think that's way to much money for such a light pull over.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

Fireman4c said:


> They are nice but I think that's way to much money for such a light pull over.


I was thinking the same thing. All of that UA stuff is way overpriced.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Magus, this is much cheaper. We buy this stuff by the case, but not for waterproofing. Think it does the same thing?
We used to waterproof our tents with Thompsons water seal.

Only thing I've ever owned from UA was a fast drying shirt for hot weather travels. Theyre stuff is too pricey for me, and I would actually want to support them because they are hometown (Maryland) boys.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> Only thing I've ever owned from UA was a fast drying shirt for hot weather travels. Theyre stuff is too pricey for me, and I would actually want to support them because they are hometown (Maryland) boys.


Exaaaactly. If you go to their outlet at the warehouse in Curtis Bay, you can find some insanely good deals. Well, "insanely good" prices for UA stuff, which makes it about the same as no-name brands, but at a much higher quality.

To me, even if I have to pay full price for it, it is worth the extra money. Cheap gear will only wind up failing you, and a bargain is no bargain at all if the product is sub-par and you don't wind up using it because it is ineffective or uncomfortable.


----------

